# Elvas - Geada, gelo e até alguma NEVE (9 e 10JAN2009)



## actioman (17 Jan 2009 às 09:19)

Após 22 anos de espera, os elvenses lá tivemos uma visita da neve mais a sério. 

Faltou muito, praticamente tudo, para ser como o memorável 3 de Janeiro 1971, onde a neve esteve presente 2 dias seguidos a cair, ou como o inesquecível 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, com 1 dia completo a nevar de manhã até à noite e mais de 40 mm de precipitação! (dados da EMA de Talavera La Real), ou ainda como o saudoso 21 de Fevereiro de 1987, onde bastou uma manhã para tudo se vestir com o imaculado branco que nos enche a alma e alegra o coração.

Fazendo esta retrospectiva reparo que a neve tem realmente vindo numa curva descendente ao longo destes últimos 40 anos, senão vejamos:
*1970*: 2 dias seguidos de neve;
*1983*: 1 dia de neve;
*1987*: meio dia de neve;
*2009*: aproximadamente 2 horas intermitentes de aguaceiros de neve.

Espero que seja apenas uma infeliz coincidência e ainda este Inverno seja feita a excepção .

Nevar por cá, sem acumular, parece-me em aumento, mas realmente "pintar" o solo é coisa cada vez mais rara por estas paragens. Ainda bem que Portalegre, com a sua serra de S. Mamede está a apenas 50 km daqui e sempre vai dando para regalar a vista! 

Ainda de referir que aqui na vizinha Badajoz, não houve registo de neve. Já confirmei com várias pessoas, para além de que na mesma noite do fenómeno, ao abastecer o carro por lá, o empregado das bombas de gasolina me ter informado que por ali só “lluvia”. Eles estão a aproximadamente 180 mts de altura e estes menos 100 mts que Elvas, pelos vistos fizeram toda a diferença. 
Já em Olivença (250 mts), meia dúzia de quilómetros mais a Sul, chegaram a cair alguns flocos. No entanto sem acumulação, pelo que me informou um colega meu.

Antes de vos deixar as fotografias possíveis (infelizmente a luz era nocturna e o entusiasmo o bastante para nem saber se fotografar ou pular de alegria. Acabei por fazer as duas coisas em simultâneo, logo muita fotografia tremida! ), ficam aqui as animações do Radar do IM desses memoráveis 9 e 10 de Janeiro de 2009:

Reflectividade:






Precipitação Acumulada:





E a animação do Satélite:
Animação Satélite P. Ibérica - 9 e 10/01/2009





Começou por ser uma manhã bastante fria e a mínima, por mim registada, desceu até aos gélidos *-3,6ºC* . Ora sabendo o que os modelos nos andavam a indicar há alguns dias e podendo constatar que a neve começava a marcar presença nos mais variados locais do norte de Portugal, a emoção e a expectativa estavam ao rubro. E permitam-me que aqui abra um parênteses, apenas para reforçar a ideia da excelência deste fórum. Foi com emoção e grande júbilo que pulei de alegria em frente ao monitor, ao "ver" a neve a cair em tantos locais menos comuns, como seja em Braga, em Paços de Ferreira, em Guimarães e claro na grande INVICTA! Nem queria acreditar a nevar no Porto cidade! . É um privilégio fazer parte desta família e poder compartir com todos vós, momentos históricos da nossa meteorologia.  E tudo graças à partilha e ao sentimento de amizade que entre nós se cultiva! 

Na gélida manhã dei, então, uma volta pelas redondezas e nem foi necessário andar muito para encontrar cenários como estes :






















Parecia que tinha nevado até em alguns telhados.







Tudo gelou...



























E até "floreados" de gelo encontrei nos carros 







A temperatura, segundo tive oportunidade de confirmar, baixou até aos -6ºC nas zonas rurais em redor da cidade, coisa que é de destaque, pois não é todos os Invernos que o frio chega a tanto por estas paragens, mais habituadas aos tórridos 40ºC do Verão. 

E reparem só na beleza do meu Alentejo, quando vai bem abaixo do ponto de congelação :







Eis ainda um vídeo, típico dos amantes do frio, que pelas vicissitudes da vida caíram numa zona de verões escaldantes . E com apenas umas poças geladas já fazemos uma grande festa! 


E assim a manhã foi dando lugar à tarde e a tarde à noite. A minha inquietude ia de aumento em aumento, como a da maioria de todos nós .
Ele eram os vossos relatos aqui no fórum, as notícias no rádio e os directos nos noticiários das tv's... *"Neve!...; Grande nevão...; Norte pintado de branco...; Nevou junto ao mar...; etc"* 
E o relógio, que não para, avançava. Eu com uma vista colada no céu e outra nas imagens do radar e do satélite...  E que longas se faziam as actualizações das imagens! 

Vinham os primeiros relatos de chuva , da zona envolvente a Abrantes, de Portalegre o colega MeteoPtg deixou de dar notícias, logo temi pelo pior . O radar já por aqui mostrava precipitação, mas na rua não caia nada e eu que esquadrinhava tudo o que era campo de visão  O céu sim que apresentava um aspecto ameaçador e o cheirinho a neve andava pelo ar . Mas novamente os relatos de chuva em Leiria, Peniche e por fim Lisboa fizeram-me acreditar que seria o fim do sonho .

No entanto posts como estes ainda me fizeram dar umas boas gargalhadas! 
O pessoal o que vale é que apesar das coisas se afigurarem feias, segue-se pelo velho ditado: "A mau tempo, boa cara!"



Skizzo disse:


> vão até a varanda ou à janela. Estendam qualquer coisa preta, e apontem com uma lanterna ou qualquer ponto de luz. Se virem cair nessa coisa preta algo branco, ou chuva com pontos brancos e gelo, então já pode ser considerado água-neve.





ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> mas não coloquem um projector muito forte, se não a água-neve derrete   luz fria se possível.
> abraços



E então lá aparecem os primeiros relatos de água-neve, em V.F de Xira, no Cacém, Rio de Mouro, depois Queluz, Odivelas, e por aí fora. Começo a ficar mais optimista novamente, mas claro cheio de reservas, pois estava mesmo no limiar. A temperatura que descera até aos 0,5ºC tinha subido paulatinamente até ao 1,7ºC, a precipitação parecia teimar em não querer chegar a Elvas e pelas imagens do radar era cada vez em menor quantidade…

Leio este post do cactus:



cactus disse:


> ouvi á pouco na radio k estava tb a cair neve em mora e pavia



Bem nem queria acreditar neve aqui tão perto! , só tinha era de nevar por cá também! Apenas o factor lotaria de onde cairia precipitação, poderia condicionar a queda do branco elemento aqui na minha terrinha .

Como não havia meio de cair nada, lá pensei em me pôr à estrada e ir ao seu encontro.  Até porque apareceram os primeiros relatos de neve em Évora .
Eram 2h30 quando saio de casa e qual não é o meu espanto que mesminho à minha porta, vejo isto num carro: 







Bem só gostava de ser mosca e me observar a mim mesmo! Deve ter sido de morrer a rir. 
Eu não sabia se saltar, se gritar ou se chorar! É das melhores sensação do mundo  .

Em questão de segundos começou a cair um nevão impressionante , lembro-me apenas uma vez na Serra da Estrela, de ver nevar algo parecido. Os flocos eram enormes, e o mais fantástico da neve, não se escuta um barulho, nada pinga, é apenas um espectáculo visual .
Meio perdido entre o fascínio de ver nevar tanto e de ser à porta de casa, lá me lembrei de puxar pela máquina e de tentar tirar algumas fotos, a maioria saiu desfocado e sem luz claro está:

Um pormenor do tamanho das pastas que caiam. 











Ainda regressei a casa, não vos podia deixar sem esta notícia maravilhosa. E no meio da euforia, com os dedos no teclado e a atenção na janela, lá me saiu o post que todos um dia queremos escrever...



actioman disse:


> Pessoal NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Em ELVASSSS!
> 
> IUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII





Peguei no carro e comecei a visitar todos os locais mais emblemáticos da cidade, que no momento me ocorreram, para os tentar imortalizar nas fotografias. Pois apesar da euforia, na minha mente estavam as imagens do radar e sabia que não iria durar muito 

A precipitação foi sempre intermitente (os típicos aguaceiros), ora caía moderadamente ora nevava de forma débil. Mas das vezes que nevou com mais intensidade acumulava sobretudo nas superfícies mais frias.

Pormenor numa das entradas para Elvas, junto ao Aqueduto das Amoreiras (o ex-líbris da cidade):












Aqui mais algumas no centro da cidade:












O Posto do Turismo:







O _je_ a fazer uma festinha na menina 







As seguintes, são da Praça da República, a praça central da cidade:

















Eram 3h10 












A acumulação começava-se a fazer notar nos carros, muros e chão, até porque já estava na parte alta da cidade, perto dos 350 mts.





































E ela continuava a cair bem, por vezes puxada a vento.








A vontade era muita e lá fiz o gosto à boca, apanhei esta porção de neve e tive de a provar!  :assobio: 
E só vos digo, a neve alentejana é mais saborosa que a beirã ou transmontana! 







Estas foram tiradas um pouco ainda mais acima, junto ao Castelo de Elvas:
















Entretanto já perto das 4h as nuvens deram lugar às abertas e os flocos rarearem, para minha grande tristeza .
Pensei então em ir em sua busca, o vício de ver nevar tinha tomado posse de mim, e se depressa o pensei mais depressa me fiz à estrada. Fui ao alto de Vila Boim (a mais de 400 mts), Barbacena, depois a Santa Eulália e regressei a Elvas por São Vicente, tudo povoações do Concelho de Elvas que estão mais a Norte e a Oeste.
Lá tive a sorte de ver os companheiros flocos mais uma vez, seria a derradeira vez 







No entanto deu para perceber que a queda de neve foi algo localizada (pelo menos com a pequena acumulação), e resumiu-se a São Vicente e Elvas. Encontrei alguns troços de estrada que a neve cobriu na totalidade, parecia a Serra da Nogueira , e até tive um pequeno susto quando, quando não o devendo fazer, meti o pé no travão .







Uma das saídas da A6, com alguma acumulação a fazer-se notar.







Esta fotografia é a mesma imagem de uma das webcams da BRISA:






Imagem da BRISA:






E aqui umas fotografias de São Vicente e dos campos em seu redor:





































Entretanto começou a amanhecer e eu nem dei por ela! 







Resolvi então subir ao Forte da Graça (374 mts), mesmo junto à cidade e com a chegada da luz ver o aspecto que eventualmente poderia ter (no horizonte a nebulosidade que se dirigia para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve):






















Aqui vê-se o alto do Castelo de Elvas e no alto da encosta nota-se o esbranquiçar da pouca neve caída:







Já de regresso a casa, ainda registei alguns pormenores, que sem serem nada de especial, sempre são dignos de arquivo, uma vez que estamos a falar de Elvas no Alentejo! 
















A típica foto da acumulação nos contentores do lixo, mesmo sendo algo residual! 







O Pormenor da folha de Plátano no branco manto, como a relembrar que agora quem manda é o Inverno e não o Outono. 







Após uma merecida banhoca para aquecer e o despertar da famelga, algo relutante em abandonar a camita. Lá regressei às visitas, pois com a pouca neve caída a duração da mesma seria breve.

E eis de novo o Aqueduto das Amoreiras, ou Arcos das Amoreiras como popularmente é mais conhecido, branquinho.







Esta é a Escola Secundária D. Sancho II, por onde passam todos os elvenses, com um cenário bem diferente do habitual.







Novamente as zonas do Castelo (o ponto mais alto do centro histórico de Elvas).

















Zonas amuralhadas, ainda com vestígios da nevita. 







Depois subi até ao Miradouro de Elvas (infelizmente ao abandono . Já lá não subia desde a última vez que nevou, há 22 anos ), e pude observar toda a parte ocidental desta branca cidade, desta vez ainda mais branca! 












E agora algumas  do Jardim das Laranjeiras de Elvas, durante muito tempo esquecido e votado ao abandono. Local que me é muito especial, primeiro porque ali passei grande parte dos dias de neve no passado, depois por ser local de passagem para a escola e de namoricos de outrora . 
É ainda graças a este jardim, prestes a arrancar para uma merecida renovação , que durante a minha infância nunca me faltou a vitamina C em quantidade abundantes  . Já eu fugi ao guarda do dito, por comer as ricas laranjitas sem a devida autorização  .
















No fim de todo estes percursos, onde voltei a locais há muito não visitados, e visto a neve não ser em abundância , tomei a decisão de ir até Portalegre, uma vez que já aqui tinha-mos o testemunho do MeteoPtg, referindo a neve que por lá existia . E lá me fiz à estrada! , tinha sido uma noite em branco (nunca antes tão bem dito! ), mas o cansaço era completamente suplantado pela euforia. Por vezes parecia que nunca tinha visto nevar , tal era a minha felicidade! , aqui acho que todos me entendem .
Depois no tópico do MeteoPtg: *Portalegre - Nevão 10 Janeiro*, acrescento as fotos que por lá tive oportunidade de registar.

Deixo-vos ainda uma fotografia dos olivais alentejanos, com vestígios de neve, que encontrei quando me deslocava para a capital do distrito.







E era isto que vos queria transmitir, nesta extensíssima foto-reportagem . Parabéns aos pacientes que conseguiram chegar até aqui e obrigado por me acompanharem nesta viajem ao Alto Alentejo raiano. 
Apesar de não ter sido nenhum fenómeno com boas acumulações, serviu para compensar de alguma forma este longo jejuar com mais de vinte anos.

Não sei porquê, mas tenho esperança de ver acumulações a sério por aqui algum dia, quem sabe ainda este Inverno. Já me contentava com 10 cm .

Como fecho aqui vos deixo um pequeno vídeo, a noite e a sua pouca luz, não me deixou registar melhor o acontecimento .


E uma foto emblemática, o imponente Forte da Graça, "enfarinhado" 







Comunidade MeteoPT, um abraço do tamanho do Alentejo!







PS- Comentários e feedback, esperam-se


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

Bela super-reportagem


----------



## psm (17 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

Eis uma boa reportagem, com fotos muito boas, e bem documentado.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

Parabéns pelas fotos e pela sua descrição que não podia ser mais objectiva. 

Imagino a sensação... Deves de ter ficado todo eufórico  Sim, porque não se vê neve todos os *ANOS*  no Alentejo...

Penso que desfrutaste desse fenómeno ao máximo, é a conclusão que tiro da tua brilhante reportagem.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Muito boas fotos

Grande registo da geada e da neve em pleno Alentejo


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

Como já nos tem habituado, mais uma magnífica reportagem


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

Exelente foto-reportagem


----------



## vifra (17 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Excelente actioman.
Também me fizeste emocionar com a tua contagiante reportagem. 
Como eu te compreendo... 

Um abraço


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

actioman disse:


> Após 22 anos de espera, os elvenses lá tivemos uma visita da neve mais a sério.



Excelente trabalho; parabéns!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

boas

que belas fotografias   os membros de Elvas têm sido muito bons.

por acaso não conheces ou sabes alguma coisa do Kimcarvalho, teu conterrâneo.

abraços


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> que belas fotografias   os membros de Elvas têm sido muito bons.
> 
> ...



Em Elvas é assim! 

Não tive o prazer de conhecer, mas se um dia souber quem é, trago-o cá por uma orelha! 

Agora fora de brincadeira, gostava de agradecer a todos sem excepção, pela demonstração de agrado e satisfação. Não pretendo agradecimento algum, o que faço, faço-o por gosto, e todos nós sabemos o que é isso, a meteorologia para nós é assim mesmo. Correr atrás do momento uma semana ou duas, ainda que chegada a altura saia tudo trocado e a desilusão se abata sobre nós .
Estes comentários têm ainda mais valor, quando entre eles estão em peso o staff aqui da casa , sem desprimor para todos os outros colegas que tanto admiro e com quem tanto tenho aprendido, como sejam os recentemente famosos psm e ajrebelo  , ou os colegas Lightning e MSantos, não esquecendo o vifra, que foi quem até hoje me emocionou mais com uma foto-reportagem da linda Gralheira simplesmente soberba, , seja pela brutal quantidade de neve, seja pelo como conseguiu transmitir o ambiente de uma bonita aldeia serrana do nosso Portugal esquecido, através de um pequeno filme que é por mim adorado muito amiúde! 

A todos vocês MUITO OBRIGADO!

Deixo ainda aqui um recorte do principal semanário elvense, com referência ao episódio de neve que vos relatei. Claro com alguma hipérbole, como é normal nos titulares dos media. 






A notícia interior diz assim:

_



			“O frio dos últimos dias fez-se sentir um pouco por todo o País e nem o Alentejo escapou à queda de neve. Em Elvas, na madrugada de Sábado, dia 10, nevou durante cerca de 45 minutos, entre as 2,30h e as 3,15h. Algumas fotos apresentadas, cedidas pelo colega Pedro Trindade Sena, mostram monumentos emblemáticos da cidade enquanto nevava. Às primeiras horas da manhã ainda eram visíveis, em alguns pontos, os flocos de neve.
A neve também caiu noutros locais do distrito de Portalegre, sendo que a Serra de São Mamede foi um dos cenários mais brancos.
No distrito de Évora nevou com pouca intensidade, nomeadamente em algumas zonas dos concelhos de Alandroal, Arraiolos, Estremoz, Évora, Redondo, Reguengos de Monsaraz e Vila Viçosa.
A queda de neve verificou-se igualmente em Beja, com os flocos a “pintarem” de branco o chão, os telhados e os carros em algumas zonas da cidade.”

*In Linhas de Elvas*





Clique para expandir...

_


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Excelente reportagem.
Pensava era que Elvas era uma cidade mais baixa em altitude.


----------



## ogalo (18 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

Excelente reportagem ,ate dava para fazer um livro .....adorei


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Excelente reportagem, 

Muito boa, mesmo

Parabéns


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Excelentes fotografias. Dá mesmo para ver que estiveram com os olhos postos no céu a noite toda.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Uma reportagem completíssima, e com umas lindas fotos!!! Muitos Parabéns!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Excelente reportagem; muitas fotografias, vídeos nostálgicos - foi muito bem conseguida, parabéns !


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

Tens muito, mas mesmo muito jeito para reportagens! Acredito que não só para meteorologia... Acho que até tinhas talento para transformar uma reportagem sobre brócolos num épico tal a  qualidade da fotografia e da sequência objectiva, clara e apaixonante que utilizas...

É claro que prefiro que continues a fazer reportagens sobre meteorologia e sobretudo com a qualidade desta! Soberbo!


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

Acho que o facto de ter lido e visto a tua mega reportagem, após um fim de tarde de brincadeira na neve, deu-lhe um significado ainda maior! (Embora na altura não tenha tido a oportunidade de a comentar...).

Imagino o teu entusiasmo, minuto a minuto, pelas ruas de Elvas, que razoavelmente conheço. Infelizmente não a sei de branco, mas de tons quentes e abafados que lhe dão imagem nas tardes quentes de Verão.

Mas são esses lugares, que estereotipamente identificamos como lugares quentes, que se tornam ainda mais fantásticos perante o elemento frio que é a neve.

Parabéns *actioman*, pelos fantásticos detalhes da reportagem!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

super-reportagem!

22 anos à espera de neve e tiveram logo dois anos seguidos, 2009 e 2010! Neve assim por estes lados de Lisboa temos que recuar a 1954!


----------

